# msn virus!! hilfe!!



## blitzkriegkartoffe (27. August 2006)

hallo!

ich bin ziemlich neuling und nicht wirklich bewandert was pcs und insbesondere viren angeht..

mein problem sieht wie folgt aus:

eine freundin schickt mir über msn einen link mit den worten "check das mal: url bla bla "

unwissend klick ich den link, ein downloadfeld öffnet sich und ich klick nix ahnend ok..
und ab da dreht mein msn total frei.. es öffnet zig kontaktfenster und verschickt ungefragt den selben text an alle die ich in meiner liste hab.. bei 50 fenstern hängt sich mein pc dann auf.

das problem ist, er macht das jedesmal sobald ich msn wieder aufmache!!

avantivir, spybot und ad-aware finden keine probleme oder viren, aber ich hab aber auf dem desktop 2 neue datein: Xinstall (anwendung) und spr4 (anwendung)

die dateien sind nicht schreibgeschützt aber xinstall lässt sich nicht löschen. spr4 schon aber nach einer minute ist das ding wieder da  

im internet hab ich dazu bis auf den hinweis bestimmte dateien in quarantäne zu verschieben nix gefunden.. mein problem ist, das die dateien immer wieder neu erscheinen. ich bin echt verzweifelt weil ich msn dringend brauche!!

kann mir da irgendwer helfen?


----------



## D@nger (27. August 2006)

Selbst entschuld wenn man den IE als Standard-Browser hat, kann ich da nur sagen.
Aber um dir zu helfen ;-)
Starte im abg. Modus und schmeiß alles aus dem Autostart (msconfig) raus, was nicht rein gehört, dann scann mit Antivir, Spybot und Adaware usw. und starte neu.


----------



## blitzkriegkartoffe (27. August 2006)

ich benutze firefox...  gebracht hat's trotzdem nix. die datei die sich installiert hat, hatte auf dem desktop so ein "ms dos"-symbol. keine ahnung ob das weiterhilft.. im autostart hab ich eigentlich nix drin. oder ich bin da falsch.. hab keine allzu große ahnung davon. wie komm ich in das verzeichnis bzw. wo ist das?

mfg kartoffel


----------



## D@nger (27. August 2006)

Hallo, also du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass Firefox dir etwas ohne dein Zutun installiert hat. Msconfig findest du unter Start-->Ausführen-->msconfig-->Enter-->dann Systemstart


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. August 2006)

Hi Maggus,

Schau mal folgende Links an:


http://www.informationsarchiv.net/foren/beitrag-18810.html
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=msn+virus&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## Maik (27. August 2006)

*offtopic*

@blitzkriegkartoffe: als neu registriertes Forumsmitglied möchte ich dich bitten, die Netiquette Nr.15 zu studieren und in deinen Beiträgen auf die  Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten.


----------



## blitzkriegkartoffe (27. August 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, also du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass Firefox dir etwas ohne dein Zutun installiert hat. Msconfig findest du unter Start-->Ausführen-->msconfig-->Enter-->dann Systemstart



Das es ohne mein Zutun war, ist auch nicht richtig. Klar hab ich okay geklickt. Allerdings hab ich mir dabei nix gedacht, da ich von dem Kontakt öfter kleine Programme etc. bekomme. Wohl denen, die den Link durch mich geklickt haben...


----------



## D@nger (27. August 2006)

Ok, dann versuch mal die genannten Dinge. Ein Virus kann man in den meisten Fällen entfernen. Oder häng mal bitte die Datei(en) an (vielleicht passwortgeschützt).


----------



## Maik (27. August 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> Oder häng mal bitte die Datei(en) an (vielleicht passwortgeschützt).


Wie jetzt? Damit sich andere hier einen vermeintlichen Virus ziehen können?


----------



## D@nger (27. August 2006)

Naja, wie kann er mir die Datei sonst überreichen? Das soll ja auch nicht per PN geklärt werden.


----------



## Maik (27. August 2006)

Wenn du auf die Dateien so scharf bist, dann lass sie dir doch via Email zuschicken.


----------



## blitzkriegkartoffe (27. August 2006)

Also im Autostart konnte ich nichts verdächtiges finden. Weiß aber auch nicht soooooo genau was da vom System aus dort hin gehört. Ich hab sämtliche vorhandenen Virenprogramme nochmal laufen lassen aber die konnten immernoch nichts verdächtiges finden!

Ich habe es auch nocheinmal mit der Quarantäne versucht aber die Dateien erscheinen immer wieder neu..

Keine Ahnung ob mein Hijack This Log euch weiterhilft, hier ist er jedenfalls:


```
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 21:07:18, on 27.08.2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\Programme\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
C:\Programme\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Programme\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Programme\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Programme\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Programme\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Programme\Mouse Driver\MouseDrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Programme\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\JavaSoft\JRE1.4\14268D~1.2\bin\javaw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe
C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
C:\Programme\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Programme\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Marcus Walter\Desktop\Xinstall.exe
C:\Programme\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Programme\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Programme\MSN Messenger\msn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Marcus Walter\Eigene Dateien\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=DE_DE&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=DE_DE&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=DE_DE&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WebSpeechBHO Class - {83A30C59-3A50-49E6-9DAF-4923C4EA3C23} - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\WebSpeech.4.0\LgxIEBar.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Programme\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Programme\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Programme\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Programme\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSBWatcher] c:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Programme\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreativeMouse ] C:\Programme\Mouse Driver\MouseDrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [explorer] C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Marcus Walter\Desktop\Xinstall.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Programme\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Programme\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [ICQ Lite] C:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -trayboot
O4 - Startup: uboot joe autostart check.LNK = C:\Programme\uboot joe\ubootjoeautostartcheck.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Nach Microsoft &Excel exportieren - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Senden an &Bluetooth - c:\Programme\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Konsole - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: WebSpeech - {1CE4DE72-7FCC-4eb8-8F66-AE6A56A0A54D} - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\WebSpeech.4.0\LgxIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Seite/Markierung vorlesen (WebSpeech) - {1CE4DE72-7FCC-4eb8-8F66-AE6A56A0A54D} - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\WebSpeech.4.0\LgxIEBar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Recherchieren - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - C:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - C:\Programme\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Programme\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Programme\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=DE_DE&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: {861FDA2A-2B57-4BDA-8B8B-305C9D5D8604} (_Multimedia Player) - http://stream.pussyharem.com/stream/mmp.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6B1856F1-CF81-4D5B-B325-5D57BAFD028A}: NameServer = 192.168.0.1
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: widimg - {EE7C2AFF-5742-44FF-BD0E-E521B0D3C3BA} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\btxppanel.dll
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Planer (AntiVirScheduler) - Avira GmbH - C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\sched.exe
O23 - Service: AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic Guard (AntiVirService) - AVIRA GmbH - C:\Programme\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - WIDCOMM, Inc. - c:\Programme\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi) - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Programme\HPQ\SHARED\HPQWMI.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Programme\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Unknown owner - C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MySQL - Unknown owner - C:\mysql\bin\mysqld-nt.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Programme\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
```


----------



## D@nger (27. August 2006)

Auf die Schnelle ist mir das bei den Prozessen aufgefallen:


> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Marcus Walter\Desktop\Xinstall.exe
> C:\Programme\MSN Messenger\msn.exe



Also muss es im Autostart sein, wenn du neugestartet hast.

Außerdem, wie ich es vermutet habe:


> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [explorer] C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Marcus Walter\Desktop\Xinstall.exe



Gib dir mal etwas Mühe. Der Eintrag bedeutet, dass der Virus im Autostart ist.



> O16 - DPF: {861FDA2A-2B57-4BDA-8B8B-305C9D5D8604} (_Multimedia Player) - http://stream.pussyharem.com/stream/mmp.cab



Ist auch nicht so toll:


> Unbekannte ActiveX-Objekte, bzw. ActiveX-Objekte von unbekannten Seiten sollten mit HijackThis gefixt werden. Beinhaltet der Name des ActiveX-Objekts bzw. die angegebene URL Worte wie 'dialer', 'casino', 'free_plugin' etc, sollten diese unbedingt gefixt werden!


----------



## blitzkriegkartoffe (27. August 2006)

Richtig, die Datei "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Marcus Walter\Desktop\Xinstall.exe" ist eine der entsprechenden Probleme..
Ich habe den Prozess beendet und konnte danach die Datei in Quarantäne verschieben.
Kaum war sie dort weg, hat sich der IE geöffnet (den ich sonst nie benutze) und ging auf irgendeine Seite. Kurz darauf war die Datei wieder auf dem Desktop... *grml*


----------



## D@nger (27. August 2006)

Ok, also, ich habe ABGESICHERTER MODUS gesagt. Dann passiert sowas nicht.


----------



## Norbert Eder (28. August 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Selbst entschuld wenn man den IE als Standard-Browser hat


Für Flamerei gibt es das Heise-Forum. Dort kann man sich über IE, Firefox, Windows, Linux und Co. streiten. Hier suchen wir Lösungen.


----------



## Navy (28. August 2006)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für Flamerei gibt es das Heise-Forum. Dort kann man sich über IE, Firefox, Windows, Linux und Co. streiten. Hier suchen wir Lösungen.



Er hat aber Recht. Sicherheit bedeutet nicht nur eine PersonalFirewall und einen Virenscanner zu benutzen sondern *auch*, sich über Schwächen von Programmen im Klaren zu sein. IE ist böse und schlecht, weil per default nicht sicher.

Mit dem Entfernen des Virus werden die Symptome verschwinden, nicht aber das Grundproblem, nähmlich Klickverhalten und Sicherheitsbewußtsein des OP.


----------



## Norbert Eder (28. August 2006)

Unabhängig davon, was nun stimmt und was nicht, helfen derartige Dinge dem User nicht weiter. Manche müssen IE verwenden aufgrund von Unternehmensvorgaben etc. und daher interessieren derartige Aussagen niemanden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. August 2006)

Wo Norbert schonmal Linux erwaehnt moechte ich, ohne flamen zu wollen, kurz die Moeglichkeit der Nutzung einer Linux LiveCD (mit NTFS-Schreibsupport natuerlich) (oder meinetwegen auch einer Windows LiveCD wie z.B. BartPE) zur Saeuberung erwaehnen.


----------



## Navy (28. August 2006)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unabhängig davon, was nun stimmt und was nicht, helfen derartige Dinge dem User nicht  weiter. Manche müssen IE verwenden aufgrund von Unternehmensvorgaben etc. und daher interessieren derartige Aussagen niemanden.



Wenn es in einer Firma passiert ist, ist sein Sysadmin Ansprechpartner Nr. 1. Ist gleich eine gute Gelegenheit für einen anderen Browser zu werben. Zudem hat er wohl unter Adminrechten gearbeitet, was ein weiteres Sicherheitsloch darstellt.

Die Lösung für seine Probleme ist kurzfristig die Entfernung des Virus (und da wurden ja schon genügend Hinweise gegeben), längerfristig bringt ihm das genau gar nichts, denn er wird immer wieder in solche Fallen tappen.

Wenn Du allerdings dran interessiert bist nur das Feuer zu löschen, bitte. *Ich* nehme gerne den Kindern zusätzlich die Streichhölzer ab.


----------



## Norbert Eder (28. August 2006)

Das Grundproblem ist der User an sich und nicht der Browser. Firefox hat selbst genügend Löcher zu stopfen. 

Auf grundsätzliche Bedienerfehler hinzuweisen ist ok. Aber ich will hier keine Diskussion á la "Firefox ist viel besser", "Warum verwendest du IE, der ist so böse ..".


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. August 2006)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...IE, der ist so böse ..".



Ja, der ist wirklich echt fies und gemein. Erst letzte Woche hab ich gesehen wie ein IE einem kleinen Kind den Lutscher weggenommen hat!


----------



## Navy (28. August 2006)

> Das Grundproblem ist der User an sich und nicht der Browser. 

Diese Aussage deckt sich doch wunderbar mit meiner:

>> Wenn Du allerdings dran interessiert bist nur das Feuer zu löschen, bitte. *Ich* nehme 
>> gerne den Kindern zusätzlich die Streichhölzer ab.

--------

> Ja, der ist wirklich echt fies und gemein. Erst letzte Woche hab ich gesehen wie ein IE
> einem kleinen Kind den Lutscher weggenommen hat!

http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/page.php?name=STATS2004
(ja, ich habe das Fazit gelesen, das ändert aber nichts an der Kernaussage)


----------



## D@nger (28. August 2006)

@Norbert Eder
Bitte komm jetzt nicht damit. Du tust so als ob ich nur diesen Satz zum Thread beigetragen habe. Das was du tust ist ja wohl auch Geflame, oder? Ich habe versucht unserem Threadsteller zu helfen, da kann man auch schon mal sagen, dass der IE nicht toll ist.


----------



## Norbert Eder (30. August 2006)

So Navy, nun red jetzt keinen Blödsinn.

Anscheinend hast du keinen Einblick in internationale Unternehmen mit Größenordnung > 5000 User. 

Warum sollte in so einem Fall ein Firefox ausgerollt werden, wenn der IE ohnehin auf jedem PC installiert ist, da das Unternehmen Windows verwendet und KEINE EINZIGE Linux/Unix Box rumstehen hat?

Warum sollte für eine Unternehmens-interne Lösung Wert auf den Firefox gelegt werden, wenn es diese Anforderung überhaupt nicht gibt und über Jahre hinweg auch nicht geben wird?

Warum sollte der Firefox in diesem Fall eingesetzt werden, wenn der IE Funktionalitäten bietet, die der Firefox einfach nicht anbietet, die jedoch benötigt werden, um einen Task umsetzen zu können?

Das alles greift natürlich für einen Privatanwender nicht, für Unternehmen jedoch sehr wohl. Zudem gibt es in gut geführten großen Unternehmen zahlreiche Policies, unter anderem auch Security Policies, durch die sehr wohl dafür gesorgt wird, dass man sich wenig bis nichts einfangen kann.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (30. August 2006)

Hat hier jemand meinen Post vor Norberts Post gelöscht? Wenn ja, bitte ich um Erklärung.


----------



## Maik (30. August 2006)

Die letzten beiden Beiträge vor Norberts Posting wurden von mir als "off-topic" eingestuft und daher aus dem Thread entfernt.

Dummerweise hat Norbert zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf Navys letzen Beitrag geantwortet.


----------



## Navy (30. August 2006)

> So Navy, nun red jetzt keinen Blödsinn.

Schöne Umschreibung von: "Ich hab aber Recht!" *aufstampf* 

Im Übrigen muß man unbequeme Posts nicht gleich löschen... (ich meine nicht Dich, sondern den entsprechenden Moderator).

> Anscheinend hast du keinen Einblick in internationale Unternehmen mit Größenordnung 
> > 5000 User. 

Anscheinend. Du weißt nicht wo ich arbeite, noch welche Richtlinien wir durchsetzen oder gar wie groß der Administrationsaufwand des vorliegenden Systems ist.

> Warum sollte in so einem Fall ein Firefox ausgerollt werden, wenn der IE ohnehin auf 
> jedem PC installiert ist, da das Unternehmen Windows verwendet und KEINE EINZIGE 
> Linux/Unix Box rumstehen hat?

Was genau hat das denn jetzt mit Windows/Unix zu tun?

> Warum sollte für eine Unternehmens-interne Lösung Wert auf den Firefox gelegt werden,
> wenn es diese Anforderung überhaupt nicht gibt und über Jahre hinweg auch nicht geben
> wird?

Sicherheit.
http://secunia.com/product/11/?task=statistics_2006
Da sind einige ungepatchte Lücken noch drin, und so wie es aussieht wird sich auch daran nichts ändern.

> Warum sollte der Firefox in diesem Fall eingesetzt werden, wenn der IE Funktionalitäten
> bietet, die der Firefox einfach nicht anbietet, die jedoch benötigt werden, um einen Task 
> umsetzen zu können?

Welche Funktionalität bietet der IE, den der Firefox nicht besitzt. Und bitte komme jetzt nicht mit ASP Anwendungen, für die wird das Konzept des aufgweweicht. Wir reden jetzt on www-Funktionen und den damit verbundenen Datenaustausch nach draußen.

> Das alles greift natürlich für einen Privatanwender nicht, für Unternehmen jedoch sehr 
> wohl. Zudem gibt es in gut geführten großen Unternehmen zahlreiche Policies, unter 
> anderem auch Security Policies, durch die sehr wohl dafür gesorgt wird, dass man sich 
> wenig bis nichts einfangen kann.

Wie willst Du Lücken wie den wmf-Exploit von vornherein schließen? Über einen Proxy erst eine Bildanalyse machen lassen? Das würde für jeden Exploit eine Überprüfung bedeuten und das Netz unbrauchbar machen.

BTW: Ein Unternehmen mit mehr als 5000 Mitarbeitern und der entsprechenden Anzahl an Rechnern, daß jede Kiste mit Windows austattet und dafür dann die ensprechende Firmenlizenz zahlt halte ich nicht für eine der intelligenteren.
Mit Linux und KDE/GNOME hat sich ein wunderbar einfach zu administrierendes System entwickelt und passt sehr schön in eine solche Umgebung. Es ist kostenlos (bis auf die Adminkosten selbstredent) und mächtiger als Windows.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (30. August 2006)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die letzten beiden Beiträge vor Norberts Posting wurden von mir als "off-topic" eingestuft und daher aus dem Thread entfernt.


Naja, warum löschst dann nicht auch gleich mal Norberts angebliches Geflame.
Ausserden gab es nur einen Post von mir nach D@ngers Post, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

Hajo, egal.


----------



## Navy (30. August 2006)

> Die letzten beiden Beiträge vor Norberts Posting wurden von mir als "off-topic" eingestuft 
> und daher aus dem Thread entfernt.

Es passt zum Thema. Es geht um nichts anderes als um Sicherheit, worum der OP ursprünglich implizit gefragt hatte. Ihm wurde entsprechend Antwort gegeben und nun entwickelt sich hier eine Eigendynamik. Warum sollte das denn schlecht sein?


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (30. August 2006)

Navy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie ich in meinem gelöschten Post angeführt habe,
ist das Einbinden von Officedokumenten ist ein derartiger Task.


----------



## Navy (30. August 2006)

> Wie ich in meinem gelöschten Post angeführt habe,
> ist das Einbinden von Officedokumenten ist ein derartiger Task.

kontra

>> Wir reden jetzt on www-Funktionen und den damit verbundenen Datenaustausch nach
>> draußen.

Nicht jeder Kunde verwendet MSOffice, und das ist gut so.


----------



## Maik (30. August 2006)

Der Hilfesuchende wollte einen konkreten Tipp, wie er den vermeintlichen Virus vom Rechner entfernt bekommt und keine Grundsatzdiskussion über die Sicherheit am PC, oder welcher Browser der sichere ist, u.ä. starten.

Wenn ihr weiterhin über das Thema diskutieren wollt, dann sagt mir Bescheid, und ich packe eure Beiträge in einen gesonderten Thread.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (30. August 2006)

Was soll das bitteschön. Ich versuche hier zu erklären das die Standartkonfiguration
und die Funktionalitäten eine Browsers weisst gott nichts mit der Fahrlässigkeit des Users zu tun haben.
Dann lösch bitte *alles* was das 2 Thema angestoßen hat. Macht es etwa Sinn das dann deren Aussagen hier drinn stehen bleiben? (Ich mein die von D@nger und Navy)

@Navy: Du kannst Dich gerne mit deinem nichts aussagenden Geflame gerne zu heise trollen.





> Nicht jeder Kunde verwendet MSOffice, und das ist gut so.


Meine Güte!


----------



## Navy (30. August 2006)

> Was soll das bitteschön. Ich versuche hier zu erklären das die Standartkonfiguration und 
> die Funktionalitäten eine Browsers weisst gott nichts mit der Fahrlässigkeit des Users
> zu tun haben.

Ich hingegen versuch darzulegen, daß IE *trotz* seiner bekannten Lücken von Usern in potentiell unsicheren Umgebungen eingesetzt wird und genau das fahrlässig bis inkompetent ist.

> Du kannst Dich gerne mit deinem nichts aussagenden Geflame gerne zu heise 
> trollen.Meine Güte!

Hab ich Dich irgendwie persönlich getroffen, oder warum verlierst Du deine Contenance?
Es ist *definitiv* gut, daß nicht jeder MSOffice einsetzt, denn erst dadurch bekommt MS Druck von Seiten anderer Softwareschmieden. Darauf begründet sich doch erst die Entwicklungsspirale.

BTW: Auf heise tummel ich mich schon länger, leider haben die dort auch schon nachgelassen


----------



## Norbert Eder (30. August 2006)

Navy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> >
> 
> Welche Funktionalität bietet der IE, den der Firefox nicht besitzt. Und bitte komme jetzt nicht mit ASP Anwendungen, für die wird das Konzept des aufgweweicht. Wir reden jetzt on www-Funktionen und den damit verbundenen Datenaustausch nach draußen.


Nein, tun wir nicht nur. Es gibt auch Webanwendungen die ein wenig mehr können müssen, als nur ein paar Daten anzeigen.
Stichwörter: HTC, Com+, ActiveX, clientseitige Abarbeitung im Client usw.



			
				Navy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> >
> BTW: Ein Unternehmen mit mehr als 5000 Mitarbeitern und der entsprechenden Anzahl an Rechnern, daß jede Kiste mit Windows austattet und dafür dann die ensprechende Firmenlizenz zahlt halte ich nicht für eine der intelligenteren.
> Mit Linux und KDE/GNOME hat sich ein wunderbar einfach zu administrierendes System entwickelt und passt sehr schön in eine solche Umgebung. Es ist kostenlos (bis auf die Adminkosten selbstredent) und mächtiger als Windows.


Und dieses Unternehmen sollte nun einfach alles auf Linux mit KDE/GNOME umstellen? Hmm .. ich glaub diese Kosten kann man sich getrost sparen. Was soll das auch für einen Sinn machen? Das gänzliche System unter dem Hintern austauschen? Das kannst vielleicht bei einem Magistrat machen, wo ohnehin kaum gearbeitet wird und daher ein Systemstillstand dem "Kunden" nicht auffällt ...

... und wir können gerne per PM weiterdiskutieren, hab ich kein Problem damit, aber für hier reicht es nun - denk ich.


----------



## hikeda_ya (30. August 2006)

@Diskusion über Betriebs-System

nicht immer hat der Admin zu entscheiden sondern der Cheff oder der Kunden-Cheff was er haben will.

Da Nützt es nix wenn Du kommst und sagst:"der ist aber besser" wenn der Kunde sagt - will ich nicht - dann MUSST Du wohl mit Windows weiter machen.

und zudem:
Die grössten Firmen die ich kenne UND in denen ich gearbeitet habe - teils als User und teils als Domain - Admin verwenden immer noch gerne und Ausschliesslich Windows für Ihre Anwender (was auf den Servern ist - tut erstmal nix zur Sache).

@ MSN-Virus



			
				Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Maggus,
> 
> Schau mal folgende Links an:
> 
> ...




ist ne recht gute Lösung dabei.
oder Du schaust hier:

http://forum.hijackthis.de/showthread.php?p=100525


----------

